# How much snow have you gotten so far?



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

for us in central New England, not much. November (nothing), December (nothing), January (5 big inches so far, nothing much in the forecast through the 25th). if we don't get much in February, i'm going to hope for a nice early spring in March. wouldn't be surprised to see a lot of snowblowers at the dump in May!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I had been hoping for an old fashioned winter, but so far snow fall has been disappointing. I have only used the blowers about 5 times.

November: 30"
December: 23"
January: 11"

Total so far: 64"


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

To date the Denver area has received only 10 inches (two five inchers) or so. The normal (historical average) amount to date is about 25 inches. The front range is in a severe drought and we could use whatever we can get.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Cape Elizabeth, Maine = about 20" total since November. Only about 6" of hardpack on the ground now. Used the Honda twice and the Greenworks four times.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Southeast Wisconsin about 5 inches


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Central CT, one storm of about 8-9 inches here in my location.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

tabora said:


> Cape Elizabeth, Maine = about 20" total since November. Only about 6" of hardpack on the ground now.


Beautiful country!!


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Dec 29, 2021)

The Ski Area near my cabin says 200" so far with 74"-82" on the ground. I think it looks more like 60" on the ground at my cabin.


----------



## rumstove (Jan 27, 2020)

Western Wisconsin. According to the local weatherman's Google doc, since start of season in November we're at 23 inches. Only one snowfall has been above 3".


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

If it was golf, I'd be the clear leader.

Ankeny (Des Moines) IA: About 3" total.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Up here in NH (Strafford County) we've gotten about 10" over 3 storms so far, 2" from each of the 1st 2 storms and 6" from the last one.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

London, Ontario.
Used my snowblower once for 5” in December


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

We have got over 18" here in the Twin Cites this year but most of it melted early.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

So far in N.E. Ohio. 0 inches. Far as I am concerned, it can stay that way. Kind of like insurance, just because you have it, does not mean you want to use it.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

About 5 ft total so far and another 2 months of winter.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

MA North Shore. About 8" last week and about 3 inches a few weeks before that. Well under avarage so far. However, the year we had " SnowMaGeddon " and broke records, it started out this way. I think it was 2016? Then, we did not start getting any real snow until the 3rd or 4th week in January. From there it seems we got snow every week for the next 2 months and it hardly melted until the end of March.


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

Here in Peterborough , Ontario when it snows , it's usually 6" to 10 " , often 12"- 14" is considered normal (being right next to Chemong lake) this year has been a total disappointment, a couple of days ago we got 4" but that didn't stop me and my new blower though.


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

Here in central Washington state, Dec. was a bunch of small stuff, 2",3",4" to a total of about 15-20 inches with maybe a foot of compact on the ground. Last Thursday we got hit with 30" here, Leavenworth (20 miles closer to the Cascades) reported as much as 48 inches. They have called in some National Guard troops to help them dig out and do welfare checks on some of the rural areas. All four mountain passes were closed at one time, two for a couple of days, then one more opened, but the infamous Stevens Pass (with ski area) has been closed since last Thursday, most likely will be next week before they get opened up. Reports of 20 or more avalanche chutes coming down across the highway between Leavenworth and the west side to Seattle. In fact the Seattle area even had about 10-12 inches of snow, which just about shut down the whole city. More total snow than we have had in many years.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Northern MI (the _actual_ northern MI) - specifically the UP's Keweenaw peninsula just blew past 100 inches . . . I think one town had about 24 inches in a single day.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Southeast Michigan we‘ve had 2 dustings of about 2”-3” inches each, about 15% of normal for this time of year. Another inch expected tonight, then nothing. But has finally gotten cold, so I have that going for me.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Prince Edward Island has seen only one storm, which was last Friday. 38 cm (15"), but it was packing 115 km/h nor'easter winds so we had some drifting. The HSS724 performed well on its maiden voyage.

Similar system forecast again this Friday.

This should allow me to get out on my 800 cc - 2 stroke sled


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

Do you want to know how much we have gotten or how much has stuck around?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Elfiero said:


> Do you want to know how much we have gotten or how much has stuck around?


Fallen!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> MA North Shore. About 8" last week and about 3 inches a few weeks before that. Well under avarage so far. However, the year we had " SnowMaGeddon " and broke records, it started out this way. I think it was 2016? Then, we did not start getting any real snow until the 3rd or 4th week in January. From there it seems we got snow every week for the next 2 months and it hardly melted until the end of March.


That was 2015, 85" in a 3 week span. Followed by some smaller storms afterwards. Yup, no snow till the very end of January then it didn't stop.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

no clue as to how much in total.......i used the blower once...ground is bare now.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

50 inches . Some nice 8-12 inch, love those.

Sadly it slacked off and I lot my excersize just when I needed it, now its onto the Pedal bike.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Tseg said:


> Southeast Michigan we‘ve had 2 dustings of about 2”-3” inches each, about 15% of normal for this time of year. Another inch expected tonight, then nothing. But has finally gotten cold, so I have that going for me.


what he said


----------



## paverdave (Dec 2, 2018)

Brother has been digging out in Donner Summit, by Truckee.....


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

paverdave said:


> Brother has been digging out in Donner Summit, by Truckee.....


Now that is some serious snow


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

That looks like Valdez AK. I think they get 20 feet average year. Phew. No fun with that kind of dump, all work.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

6-10” predicted for Friday afternoon into Saturday morning.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

a promising event faded away over the weekend. snowed overnite, but then rain and 40 degrees turned it into slush. used shovels to deal with it. long range forecast calls for cold but no snow. 

tally through january: 

november: 0"
december: 0"
january: 5" plus 3" slush
february: ?


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

January isn't over yet.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

I think it is for me!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

We got another 5-10 inches since the post, go winter! (well snow)


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Central NJ along the Delaware River 2", South South Jersey, Cape May, along the Ocean and Bay, 8"-10".


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

18inch (46) cm in one night sunday 7pm- Monday10am, I've only been able to use blower one other time, and that one was less than 15cm


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

OMG, 1.1 inch in the forecast. Break out the kraken! January looks like a total bust. Time to get the lawn mower blades sharpened, and lots of mosquito and tick repellant😩


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Not much in southern Alberta. Where I live maybe 6 inches so far. It has come and gone a few times so very little remains on the ground. I have yet to use the snowblower and that suits me just fine.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Maryhill , Ontario, we ended up with 10-12" from the blast, that passed thru last Sunday into Monday, used the bigger Honda to move it, previous little dustings the HS621 handled or my scraper....


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Well well well, the Winter gods may have changed their minds!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

60 inhes now, Chinook came through and melted a lot back


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I think we've had 16" or so total this winter. Essentially nothing on the ground now. They're claiming a BIG storm this coming Friday...


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The UP of MI just had several locations pass 150 inches for the season so far . .


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

We’ve had more rain than snow. put the blowers to use 3 times one 12 inch dump, one 6 and one really mess up 6 inch with 2 inch of rain on top. Fortunately once the rain hit I was able to use the blower before the snow got too wet. The last 20 min was a real Sh!t show. I even clogged the shoot twice. Overnight the rain cleaned the driveway and turned the remaining snow inn the fields solid.
Today we finally have an out 6 inches down mixing with rain for the next hour and back to snow for 3 more hours. The total will only be 8 inches but I’m excited about giving the new machine a run.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Finally got a snow storm here in the Denver area worth a whisper. About 2-3 inches, maybe 4 when done. Nice to see a big snow flurry finally this season. For you folks in the mid-west, it's headed your way and I bet it builds strength.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

January snow fall was disappointing and then we had some rain and a thaw last week.

November: 30"
December: 23"
January: 28"
February: 4"

Total so far: 85" 

Was hoping for:










What we've got:


----------



## Ariens72 (Dec 27, 2021)

Overall there wasn't really a lot of snow so far this winter for me. Only had to pull out the snowblower and Kubota loader twice this season. That changed Friday though! Got over 10" of snow. Winter is still around for a couple of months though.

Friday snow load at my Grandparents.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

My latest 12”-18” snowfall ended up being a bust, coming in around 5 inches, so we are still under 15” for the season… about 30% of usual. Very disappointing, and no storms on the horizon.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Here just South of Omaha,NE 6” of snow as of Feb 6,2022. It’s been a very mild winter so far.

Hec


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

STEPNOUT said:


> We’ve had more rain than snow.


Same here, 2 4" Storms and 3 days of rain this week. Think I did more work replacing the sump pump than using the SB.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm close to what's normally the standard on the ground, its settled down now to 28/29". Usually this time of year we'd be in the 36" region, (but I'm OK with it).


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> January snow fall was disappointing and then we had some rain and a thaw last week.


Looked that place up, what a beautiful area. Appears to be a great place to vacation inspite of the Covid distancing rules.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

As of Friday, several sites in upper MI passed 180" down . . .


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Street clearing in Calumet, MI after an overnight storm that dropped 1 to 2 feet. Total down in the area as high as 242" in places . . .

Correction: After last night, total is now 262 . . .

Highest 2 day fall was 26.2" from this storm.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

40 inches so far 9-12 comming they say
going to warm up the 414 put in a new bpr6es and test it under [email protected] rpm with the .46 jet
current plug is toasty brown


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

We did get about 3" once but the pavement was so warm it didn't stick there, and was gone off the grass in a few days. Then we had one snow/ice fall that was only about an inch and a half, and that mostly ice. And that's been it. I did run the snowblower for the second event but if I'd just sat on my butt for two days that would have done just as well.

I dunno, I keep hearing about climate change/warming, but at the same time I'm thinking with all these lightweight snow winters we've been having. then "payback's gonna be a bitch".


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

We have had 156.6cm (61.6”) so far in Winnipeg this winter. That is the third largest amount on record. I have already hired a bobcat and truck to haul some (3 loads) away because I had absolutely nowhere to pile it in the back lane amymore.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

We received 6" and then 6" 6 hours later, two weeks ago.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

This entire winter every snow has been 50% or less of what was predicted... happened again last night, supposed to have gotten 4", we are lucky if we have 2". How can I break out my 2 stage with that? Very disappointing winter. No more precipitation scheduled in the 10 day outlook and we're running out of time. I keep debating whether to get a 1 stage, but then I'll use each machine 1/2 as much, and in recent years have not been using 1 blower enough.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

According to NOAA, we get a pretty good amount of Snow. two problems however. 1 It doesn't stick around long enough. 2 They consider any precipitation in the "winter" to be snow. I want this entire 160+ inches to stock around in the form of piles of snow. of course, then the brotha's would stay indoors for 9 months, beating on their old ladies. this might not be ok, but it works for me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, about 8-9" so far today... 23 days until Spring.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

In Duluth, MN so far this season, we are right on track for an average year...68". We have about 30" actual on the ground.
We are supposed to have a wild end of week/into the weekend event this weekend. Current computer models call for 6"-8" of snow followed by 0.38" of freezing rain.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

We totally missed the 12 to 20" snow fall that hit most of Ontario last month.

November: 30"
December: 23"
January: 28"
February: 28"

Total so far: 109" 

2021: 111"
2020: 115"
2019: 160"
2018: 159"
2017: 148"
2016: 187"


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Even tho we had 2 short term mild spells in Feb, still 28 - 30" on the ground, fortunately we had two 4 or 5" snowfalls after that latest rain.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Well, about 8-9" so far today... 23 days until Spring. 

Well for AK that is a hoot. Shades of my brother answering the question of what season it was (like 2nd grade, October I think). Outside it was -40 and 2 ft of snow. Winter! Nope. 

We have hit around 70 inches, then we got a Pinapple Express and its in the 20-41 deg range the last 3 weeks, rain some but no more snow. Like early breakup. 

Of course I have seen it turn around and go to sub zero (F) and wind blowing kind of like the 30s Dustorms. 

For right now the driveway is almost ice free and I am thinking of how soon I can get the Ural on the road!


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Her in the Twin Cities the WX service says we got 40" so far but after most of it meted by the end of Dec. we have about 5-8" on the ground, not inc. snow piles.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Hard to find info on Chicago area. Seems the most was near Midway. 36.5 inches for the year. Not sure if that is accurate or not.
If we averaged 200, I would have 5000 hp snow moving system


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

RC20 said:


> For right now the driveway is almost ice free


Nice. I'm getting anxious to see mine, got a ways to go yet tho, at least 2" of ice to melt off.


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

In Pittsburgh we got maybe 18 total inches, used the blower twice about 12 hours rest was 1 inch annoying squalls. I’d still never give up my 10,000 series ever.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

RC20 said:


> Well, about 8-9" so far today... 23 days until Spring.
> 
> Well for AK that is a hoot. Shades of my brother answering the question of what season it was (like 2nd grade, October I think). Outside it was -40 and 2 ft of snow. Winter! Nope.
> 
> ...


Not a two wheel drive Ural? Lust after those.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

New Brunswick Canada in my location has been 301.7cm or 118.54in from Nov 2021 to today. And a pile of rain (187.3mm or 7.36in) over the same period as well which I am glad never turned to snow.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

According to the forecast, we should start seeing a bit of a stronger melt beginning mid week. I'm getting tired of the 1 and 2" 'flurries', (altho I do prefer the flurries over rain)










According to my snow measuring pole, still in the neighborhood of 20" on the ground. Pic from this morning, pole is marked at 12" intervals for quick window checks.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

We touched 60F yesterday, the thaw has finally begun and I have visible ground once again. 👍


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I hosed off my blower 2 days ago when it hit 60F… not even going below freezing for next 10 days.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

No pictures today, but the late season storms the last few days just pushed the UP of Michigan (Keweenaw county, specifically) over 300 inches for the year!


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

If we got 300 inches of snow, my neighbors would be.... my .....
And I would have serious gear.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Tony-chicago said:


> If we got 300 inches of snow, my neighbors would be.... my .....
> And I would have serious gear.


Far from the area peak - avg. is about 270. record year (1978-79) was 396 or so . . . . almost no closures, just ran out of places to put it! (Handled that year with an Ariens 10K with 7 HP Tec with zero issues . . . fwiw).


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

1978-1979 was our peak. About 22-23% of what you got.
Record winter.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The winter is pretty well over, although we have got the odd snow storm in April in past years.

November: 30"
December: 23"
January: 28"
February: 28"
March: 12"

Total so far: 121" 
A below average snow fall for my area this winter. 
We totally missed the 16 -24" storm that hit much of the province earlier this year.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you for the info. About 36 here. You average 200?


----------

